# Cutting a 45deg V Groove with Table Saw?



## pkunkel5 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm trying to do miter folds in 5mm thick stock. I'm Forming 45deg folds (not 90deg). I can do this on a router table with a 45deg V-groove bit. Anyone know an easyier/faster way on a table saw? Is there a blade made with such a 45deg pointed cutting edge? Could an existing blade be ground to work? Thanks!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I think you will have to have a blade ground to the 45 degree angle. If there is a local service, you may be able to get one done.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Sears makes a molding head with a cutter that will do it.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00903217000P

45+45 =90

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00923309000P

I have one and it works pretty good.


----------

